# 68 GTO No brake Lites when Turn Signal On



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

On my 68, brake lights work good UNTIL I activate turn signal then both brake lights go off. Even with key OFF, brake lights stop as soon as the turn signal lever is activated.
ATT the right rear turn signal is not working. 
Flasher and hazard units were replaced early this year (100 miles ago) at same time that brake switch was replaced. Also early this year I pulled the rear bumper, removed the light assemblies and replaced all the corroded light sockets.
Suggestions please before I take the rear bumper off looking for bad solder joints or bad grounds.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Turn signal switch assembly in the steering column.


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

Did not consider Turn Switch to affect Brakes. Ordering one in case, since Left no longer turns off after turn completion anyway.


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Check out the wiring diagram for your car.

Brake light circuit runs through turn signal switch so that when you signal a turn, it opens the brake light circuit and completes a circuit with the signal flasher in it.

Not too hard to change if you don't have a tilt column.


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

Turn switch order won't be here for a week or so. Meanwhile will pull from storage the Grant Steering Wheel and figure out if I'll need anything to install it other than Pontiac Horn Button kit and if required an adapter kit.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Let me know the result - I have a similar problem in the front - right small front light does not work, while flasher does. As both is on a single wire, the issue must be somewhere else....


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

Finally got around to the problem. Cleaning the old horseshoe did not help but when temporarily connecting the new switch to the 'horseshoe' connector, everything now appears to work correctly.
BTW - where should the 'horseshoe' connector be mounted? Mine was just tie wrapped to the right of column.
Now to figure out further disassembly to remove Old switch and install new 'universal' switch that has the 'horseshoe' connector attached via a separate pigtail.

Appears that this document describes disassembly to replace: jimshea.corvettefaq.com/.../2009/01/67-68afstdcolumndr1rev17ja2009.doc


----------



## jpouliot (Jan 24, 2017)

*1969 GTO - rear brake & reverse lights out*

I am new to this forum and have read several threads on parking lamps not working.. Here is the situation..

All lights work, head lamps, parking lights, fog lamps, turn signals, side marker except for the following..

Right rear brake light
Right rear reverse light
Right rear turn signal

I have followed the recommendations and replaced bulbs, fuses & use a dremel to clean all copper grounding connections in the rear..

Any ideas of a next step?


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

Check for any damaged wiring in the trunk? 
Might try disconnecting right rear wiring connector, check for corrosion, check for voltage on brake/turn wire.
Do you have good spring action on the contacts within the lamp sockets? I HAD to replace 2 sockets d/t froze up springs but with bumper removed went ahead and replaced all sockets. Are the contacts corroded? You can check for voltage on the contacts while the bulb is removed.


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

This is taking too long. The link I posted earlier is correct for Saginaw 1st generation. Almost completed re-install but currently CANNOT get the signal switch assembly to latch onto the column jacket (a cam lock latching). It was extremely difficult to unlatch and thinking I will need to shave the locking tabs slightly. Anyone with trouble experience of Saginaw Cam Lock?


----------



## jjmnav (Dec 6, 2016)

This document does describe disassembly to replace: jimshea.corvettefaq.com/.../2009/01/67-68afstdcolumndr1rev17ja2009.doc
WARNING - be certain to carefully observe all wire routes and location of all parts when you disassemble or you might spend many hours redoing things during reinstall. Wish I had taken photos of every step!!


----------

